# Nepal/Tibet hiking with DSLR and lens - vacation feedback wanted



## NWPhil (Apr 26, 2012)

I know that they other websites geared towards travel, but what I am looking for is feedack from people that have been there with more than just a pocket P&S camera.
Planning got there this late summer, for a 18 or 21 day trek.
If you have been there and took your DSLR with you, which lenses did work the best, and which one you missed the most, or wished you had?
Tripod and flash are a plus or just extra weight? Issues with recharging batteries?
anything else?
Thanks for your feedback


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Nepal/Tibet hiking vacation feedback wanted*

I personally haven't been there but I imagine a wide lens and maybe a 70-200 for tight landscapes. One fast prime if you'll be in the villages or cities––for people photos. I'm curious what advice people will give that trip is on my list. Anyways, sorry If i'm not much help but I had to post to say that I am completely jealous! Make sure you post pictures when you get back...


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 27, 2012)

How much room and weight do have allocated for this? Are you trying to go as light as possible?

If you're trying to minimize weight and gear (based on your kit), I'd take both bodies (can't afford a malfunction), the 14L II, 35L and 80-200L with no tripod and no flash. That would cover most of the FL range and give you low light capability.

If you're willing to bring a tripod, then I'd consider the TS-E 24 in place of the 14L II. The 14L II is more compact and easier to use, but the TS-E 24 has awesome IQ.

DISCLAIMER: Never been to Nepal/Tibet. Closest to that region that I've gotten to is Xian, China. Good luck!


----------



## NWPhil (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Random Orbits and nitsujwalker

That's pretty much what I was thinking. 
The max weight allowance is 25 kilos - but that is for the porter and while hiking
Me? well, it's up to me and how much the air carrier let me carry as a personal bag item.
- not to mention how much I really want to carry on my back everyday. 
Here in the PNW, I usually carry anything from 15-25 pounds in a day hike, accounting for a FF and one or two lenses. As a rule, I fill-in my water bladder - 3 liters, which come to 7-8 pounds alone. 
The backpack is about 2-3 pounds, and then depends in the season and location to hike - more clothing, food or other gear like crampons, - aside the 10 plus essentails.

In Nepal, I will carry less water, and will bring a water filter (which I always carry in the summer anyway),
A bunch of essentials can be carried in the duffel bag, except for hiking food, rainjacket and extra layer

Tempted to bring the TS-E 24, but indeed te 14, 35 and 80-200 is a good range. 
Almost makes me wish I bought the TSE17mm instead of the 14mm.....trades anyone :-\

Yes, no flash, but I have a lightweight gitzo tripod to bring ( less than 2 pounds with head)
The 40D goes along the idea of carrying the TSE - however it does require different batteries, and is in the process of becoming a full-time IR (full-spectrum) camera. Tempting too to shoot in IR there, but I think I rather bring the LX-3, for candid shots/rainy days
With the 35, I can share the CPL and a ND with the 80-200 - unless I bring a ring converter...and all the sudden it's becoming a lot of gear ...LOL
My other concern is recharging the batteries. Tea-houses where we will lodge overnight, will have outlets, but one has to pay for using them, and fight the competion (well, sort of)
Thniking of a solar charger. Solar panel charging battery pack, that then will recharge camera batteries type
So any imput or experiences with these sort of packs would be very helpfull too.

Thanks once again.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 30, 2012)

NWPhil,

I hiked to 13,000 ft in Nepal a few years ago. I brought two bodies, a 70-200 2.8, 16-35, 24-105, 100macro, 2 speedlites, a lightweight tripod, and some batteries, filters, ect.

My recommendation after my 3 week trip. PACK LIGHTER!!!!!! I found myself using the 24-105 almost exclusively. I used a speedlite probably one or two times, and could have done without them completely. Because of the on and off and unpredictable rain showers, I was unable to switch lenses rapidly, and leaned toward the 24-105 for most of the trip because of the mostly good light, I didn't need much faster than f/4 for 95% of photos. I used the 16-35 next, never touched the 100 macro, and used the 70-200 just a few times. 

The pain of carrying the gear was not worth what i brought. When I do it next time. I will condense everything I bring to one shoulder bag.

WARNING. Electricity for charging batteries is spotty at best. I would plan on bringing 5 camera batteries for a 21 day trip. Flashes are defiantly just extra weight. The try-pod is a toss up. I used mine little, but if I had more time, I would have used it for landscapes.

If you DO bring a flash. Leave your rechargeable at home, and bring a Energizer E2 Lithium AA's instead. They are incredibly light, travel well, and last FOREVER in a speedlite. I can shoot at least two weddings with one set which is WAYYYYY more than you will ever use it in Nepal. So just bring a backup set of AA's and you will be fine if you do bring the flash.

Again, my recommendation is GO MINIMAL. 

I would probably bring my 16-35, 24-105 or 24-70, one body, and leave pretty much everything else at home. Hope this helps.


----------



## NWPhil (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Preston
Thanks for taking the time posting.
No doubt you have very good valid points - three lens and one DSLR, HAVE to be enough. Still playing with the idea of bringing the 17-40 and the 80-200 instead, but hopefully I will have time to take some night shots, and I know from experience in Kilimanjaro that f/4 is not enough unless one wants star tracks.
No issues carrying 15-25 pounds ( even at 10k and above) but yes, it's hard to change lens in the rain - for that the Lumix will come in play more often - yes, KISS KISS all over, but somehow there is always something left behind and way too many others that never get used... LOL
Thanks


----------



## michi (Apr 30, 2012)

I would also advise to pack light. After all it will be an amazing trip and besides beautiful pictures you also want to be able to enjoy it.

I would bring a wide angle, something like a 24-105 and some type of telephoto lens. I suppose a back up camera would be ideal, since all that gear will be useless if your primary camera were to die. I have a few cheapo batteries for my 5DII which work perfectly. They only cost $25 and for $100 you could buy 4 of them which should get you through a few days of hiking without recharging. I bought them at Amazon via Sterlingtek (search for "STK's Canon-7D Battery High Capacity 2600mAH"). Depending on what season it will be there, if you are expecting rain, you might want to bring some type of weather protection to throw over the camera and lens. After all you don't want to miss that rainbow spanning across the Himalayas... I would probably skip the flash too, unless you want to bring a small one like a 270EX which doesn't take much space.

Enjoy, and post some pics when you get back!


----------



## EvilTed (May 1, 2012)

I've travelled over most of the West Coast of India, from Rajasthan, down to Goa, Kerala, Tamil Nedu and all over Karnataka for the past 5 years.

Back then I was a Nikon shooter, but I only ever carried two lenses.

1) 18-200mm 
2) 12-24mm

This kept things really light, gave me the reach when I needed it, but the favorite was the wide angle, which you will have on 90% of the time if you are into temples, like I am.

Yes, the 18-200 is a compromise, but you really don't want to be constantly changing lenses in India.
It is covered in red clay and the dust gets pretty bad.
I'm sure Nepal isn't any different.

Enjoy!!!

ET


----------



## AJ (May 1, 2012)

Back in 2001 I spent 2 months hiking in Nepal. I had a 28-300 superzoom and a film body.

If I were to go again I'd bring a 15-85 IS (crop) or 24-105 IS (FF), plus a lightweight telephoto zoom lens, and maybe a fast fifty for portraits.

If you're going late in summer it'll still be monsoon. Expect rain, mud, and leeches. Things dry out in early October. I hiked Oct-Nov. and it wasn't very dusty. I've been told there's a lot of dust in the pre monsoon season. (March-May). I have been in Burma in pre-monsoon (not far away) and it certainly was dusty there. Tibet, being in the rain shadow, should be lush in late summer and not too dusty.


----------



## NWPhil (May 1, 2012)

AJ said:


> Back in 2001 I spent 2 months hiking in Nepal. I had a 28-300 superzoom and a film body.
> 
> If I were to go again I'd bring a 15-85 IS (crop) or 24-105 IS (FF), plus a lightweight telephoto zoom lens, and maybe a fast fifty for portraits.
> 
> If you're going late in summer it'll still be monsoon. Expect rain, mud, and leeches. Things dry out in early October. I hiked Oct-Nov. and it wasn't very dusty. I've been told there's a lot of dust in the pre monsoon season. (March-May). I have been in Burma in pre-monsoon (not far away) and it certainly was dusty there. Tibet, being in the rain shadow, should be lush in late summer and not too dusty.




Thanks AJ.
Good to know about the seasons. Indeed I am looking to go in October, so should indeed avoid most of the rain. How much colder does it gets from October to November? Obviously, above 10k is always colder, and with lack of humidity, gets worst - it was somewhat cold in the summer months while climbing Kilimanjaro, and we are talking 2-3 degrees south from equator.
Tibet is also under consideration with Nepal.
Thanks


----------



## AJ (May 1, 2012)

I spent about 2-3 weeks in the high county (above 4200 m, 14000 ft) in late Oct-early Nov. Nighttime temps were around -15C at night, +15C in the afternoon. 

Valley bottoms were hot, and an early start is recommended to avoid slogging up out of a valley in afternoon heat.

I don't think a week or two earlier or later makes much of a difference. The main determinant of temperature is elevation.


----------



## Kernuak (May 1, 2012)

I went to Nepal back in 1994, to the Annapurna range. I didn't know then what I know now and I didn't have the gear either. However, the biggest hurdle is weight. When trekking, you really don't want to carry much, we made that mistake, although we took too many clothes rather than too much camera gear. I took a single body (a Praktika), with a 50mm lens. That wasn't really enough, but it worked. Ideally, I would have liked a telephoto lens for when I was in the Chitwan, but that would have weighed me down. If I was going again now, I think the ideal combination would be something like a 24-105 and a 70-200 f/4, with a body that could cope with higher ISO (probably a full frame with 24mm as the widest) and perhaps also a 1.4x extender. If you can fit in a travel tripod even better, along with a set of soft grad filters. I would be tempted to take the 70-200 f/2.8 MkII, but the weight would be a factor, so an f/4 would probably be better in that regard. I was considering a trip to Uganda this year, with an extension to see gorrillas and the 70-200 f/2.8 would have been worth the extra weight there, so if the Chitwan was also a prime consideration, that may change your lens choice.
From memory, October can till be affected by the monsoon, so that may also be a factor in your choices, although it should be the clearest time, as there will generally be less moisture in the air. I went in February/March, when it can be a bit hazy at times (not to mention cold, as it sometimes dropped to -10 C or less at night and some of the higher passes were still closed due to snow).


----------



## NWPhil (May 3, 2012)

Thanks AJ and Kernuak.
great to have insights from people who have been there. Pretty much what I am expecting and thinking --- hey, don't people say great minds think alike?


----------



## l0pht (May 5, 2012)

24-105, no brainer


----------



## Benhider (May 5, 2012)

I went to Tibet over 10 years ago and took a small Canon film SLR as I was a poor student.

Someone advised me to bring a polarizing filter. Saved loads of my photos.


----------



## stefsan (May 5, 2012)

Although I've never been to Nepal or Tibet, I have some experience with mountain hiking and carrying photo gear. In general I would agree with the other posters to go light. My standard setup is a 7D with 15-85 and 70-300, polarizers, spare batteries and CF cards. What to bring depends on what else you have to lug around and on how much time you have to take photos (there's not much sense in taking too many lenses if you have not the time to change them). And in my experience it depends also on the quality of your backpack. If you don't have one already, it really pays to invest some time (and money) on a very good pack that lets you carry relatively heavy loads comfortably for several hours and allows you quick access to your photo gear…
Most importantly: have fun and take care!


----------



## 1982chris911 (May 5, 2012)

Not been there, but I was on a one months trip in Singapore NZ Australia lately. 

My Tip: take two bodies if you can 7d and 5d MK III (II) one of mine broke on the second day and these lenses if possible: 

17-40mm light and small 
70-200 f2.8 IS II + Ext 2x III Reach up to 640mm with 7D Distant wildlife !!! and the 70-200 is good for portrait and tight landscape on 5D II (III)

more lens options: 
a Fisheye Canon 15mm or the Sigma 12-24mm HSM II for night skys (amazing in those remote areas of the Himalaya)
a 50mm for portraits 


Flash: only if you plan to shoot a lot of portraits otherwise too much weight
Tripod: Really really important (indoor in temples monasteries it is very dark, then you will need it for most sunsets and also for night skies) also an option to use it as monopod with the 70-200mm IS 2 when using it with the Ext x2 on the 7D for wildlife


----------



## freudianslap (May 7, 2012)

Hi all, interesting discussion as I'm off to Nepal (Annapurna range) in July. Mid-monsoon time. I will be trekking but with a daypack. Any recommendations on the pack. After reading the thread I think I'll ditch the 430ex flash, and take the 550D, 50/1.4, 18-55, 55-200, monopod. I will need to take some kit and water to trek in the bag and need to have protection from the rain. Any ideas? looking at this one http://www.lovecases.co.uk/tamrac-3370-aero-70-digital-slr-camera-backpack-black.html but getting a waterproof cover.


----------



## NWPhil (May 7, 2012)

Hi Freudianslap,
Seems that you have the kit range in order . I think too, for all recommendations, that two zooms and a fast prime will do all the needs.
I am thinking in selling my 17-40 ang get the 16-35II; then I will leave both the 24 and 14 at home.
As I have already a good backpack, it will be what I will use. Aside water, you need room, for a a few extra layers - warmth and rain protection along some food/snacks, and some essentails.
I think the camera bags are too small and specific, unless you are willing to carry two bags, like a 20 liter backpack, and a messenger style gear bag.
As you are going in the raining season, chances to change lenses while hiking might be shaddy to say the least.
I think you will need a rain-sleeve, and better yet, carry a small rugged P&S. Invest in a quality backpack rain cover, some small water proof compression bags along with silica gel packs. 
I would not take a monopod, but rather have a travel tripod. Mine actually allows to remove the center column, but would still be a very short monopod (12 inches or so)- tripod will be good for interior shots, night shots and others.
Some packs are waterproof, others require a rain cover, but in either case, I would not rely on either alone for water protection.
Choose a backpack with separate storage areas - last thing you want, is to be digging a filter from the bottom of it.
And go to a store to get fit - just because the pack looks nice, does not mean it will be confortable on you. 
A good outdoor store, will load the pack with some weight, and then check the fit on you. Better yet, you can see up close, how easy is to reach/open zippers and all


----------



## freudianslap (May 7, 2012)

Thanks NWPhil for all the advice. Esp. rain sleeve and P&S. What make of tripod is that? Bag choice was why I joined the forum. As an ML I've got a very large 80lt pack with compartments and a 40lt daypack without. The one I was looking at (see link) had dedicated compartment in base and some room in the top for normal gear. Wondered if anyone had experience of these.


----------



## NWPhil (May 8, 2012)

freudianslap said:


> Thanks NWPhil for all the advice. Esp. rain sleeve and P&S. What make of tripod is that? Bag choice was why I joined the forum. As an ML I've got a very large 80lt pack with compartments and a 40lt daypack without. The one I was looking at (see link) had dedicated compartment in base and some room in the top for normal gear. Wondered if anyone had experience of these.





this one: Slik Mini II 43.3IN. Compact 4 Section Tripod With Ball Head in Gun Metal Finish 
Then I replaced the ball head with: Benro B-0 Tripod Ball head II
My backpack is an Osprey Atmos 50 - it's compressible, and yet allows for enough for a weekend trip.
has two side zippers, which can take easily a lens or two in each side, plus the tripod fits in a mesh exterior pocket. Not overkill for the weight and price, and as I said, I load it two lenses, tripo, 3liter blader, plus rain jacket, puffy, gloves, t-shirt or/and pull-over aside trail essentials with no problems, and plenty of space left.
Even loaded with 30 pounds or more, still is comfortable to hike with all day long.
But that's me - we have to find one that fits properly.
the two vertical compartments type - which in most cases is just a removable separation, - is not too practical in smaller bags. However, side storage like mine, comes as a big plus - I can get to the camera gear, without having to open the top.
I place a medium size carabineer on the top hanging loop, and then set my camera strap thru it - this way I take the weight off my neck. Get also a neoprene neck strap - you will appreciate the difference

Your link is not showing btw
When I was backpacking with my 65liter, I never placed the camera gear on the bottom compartment - is the first thing hitting the ground 
A 40- 50 liter should be more than enough, as long as has side storage too, and the advantage of having a medium pack is, that you can fit more stuff, without compressing too much, as it's more comfortable with 30 pounds, although could take 50, than the bag that has a 30 pound weight limit


----------



## wickidwombat (May 8, 2012)

Tibet is Awesome really, I have got to go back last time i was there for only 11 days in 2006 I really want to go back for at least a month. I went in september I highly recommend this time of year temps are around 20 c during the day and 0 at night but the air is crystal clear and the night sky is clearer than i have seen from anywhere on earth more stars than you can imagine. Until you see it you wont believe it.

You need a special permit if you are not a chinese citizen, travel agents charge a fortune for this, however if you know someone that speaks chinese or you speak chinese you can ring local travel agents in chengdu or chongqing and buy the permit only for much less and go yourself then you are not stuck on a tour (It is much much more fun to have freedom to do your own thing there). If you dont have this permit they wont even let you out the airport, they will send you straight back where you came from on a plane

First is how fit are you? oxygen is a massive issue its thin up there so every ounce you carry that you dont need you are going to notice 

having said that you are going to need a decent selection of lenses as there is really an unbelievable amount of great stuff to shoot

I think when i go back I'll take the following
5D Mk3
5D mk2
16-35 f2.8L II
50mm f1.4
70-200 f2.8 L IS II
canon 2x TC MkIII
kenko 1.4 TC
and a 580exII 

This is basically the kit i just hauled around china for 3 weeks
oh also a decent tripod 

enjoy the trip, I'm jealous


----------



## sushyam (May 8, 2012)

I had a vacation with the family in Nepal last May. I made do with a MkII and a 24-70 and a 50 f1.4. Our trip included a one day trek from Pokhra. Only rarely did I feel the need for a lens beyond 100mm. The same held true for our Bhutan trip where I also had a 70-300 which I did not get to use often except during a small climb. 
A polarizer will be very useful. Mine fell off at Chitwan :-[
More important is your health at high altitudes. During my days as an army doctor working in high alti areas I came across three cases of acute high alti sickness. And the onset was rather sudden. All cases were above 11k feet. They were not properly acclimatized. The essence is to take the climbs slowly and enjoy. Extra weight at low oxygen will only increase your physical effort. 
Weather is similar to our Indian mountainous regions. October should be fine and cold but the valleys get hot with the day.
Freudanslap mentioned travelling in July. That is the onset of peak monsoon. Be careful of leeches and slides. 
My daughter and I hope to do a 4 day trek sometimes in the Annapurna Range. The wife and son are not interested. 
Lucky you!!! Have a nice trek.


----------



## davehollandpics (May 8, 2012)

I've been to Nepal and hiked to Annapurna base camp. Weight is everything, especially if you head into the mountains. It isn't a nice gradual hike up the mountain. It is up and down and up and down. Weight will be critical on the way down as well - lots of people get tendonitis in the knees. Remember also that the air will be thin, especially if you are not used to altitude. 

That said, minimize the gear. If I could take one combination of what you have, it would be the 40D and the fisheye. Because the crop of the 40D is 1.6, the fisheye will be more of an ultra wide. You'll want the vistas. Forget everything else. I sue the 15 fisheye on my 7D all the time. Love it. 

Stupas, prayer flags, mountains, valleys, will all be great with an ultra wide.


----------



## jabbott (May 8, 2012)

While I haven't been to Nepal, I have hiked quite a bit in the mountains of Colorado with DSLR gear, including some above 14,000 feet. I use a T2i with 10-22, 24-70L and 70-200L II in a Lowepro Photo Sport 200 daypack. The combined weight of my pack is generally around 20 pounds including water, other gear and a down jacket. Based on the focal lengths I tend to shoot I would probably be able to get by perfectly fine with a 17-40L and a 70-200 f/4L with a full frame. Maybe a 2X extender as well. That would provide a significantly lighter setup that still has decent optics and is very versatile. That is just based on my preferred focal lengths though, so yours may vary. I agree with the earlier posts that hiking lighter makes a big difference... I used to do a lot of hiking with a shoulder bag full of DSLR gear and I'll never go back to that again. 

You may also want to consider bringing a bag of beans instead of a tripod. They are light and provide an easy way to stabilize your camera on rocks to capture distant vistas.


----------



## NWPhil (May 8, 2012)

Thank you all for the feedback
Is good to hear different opinions and at same time, similar sugestions, as they too make sense and end confirming what I sort of had in mind.
Been training since last month, although did not get much higher than 10k yet
Yes, I have been exposed to almost 20k, and it's no joke - stepping on and over a mere 18 inches rock is.....hard. LOL
Was only a 6 day hike , as we summt on that same night, and then down and out The way out was harder for me, as you all motiivation was gone. The scree takes a toll on the knees too. Then a rocky and muddy river bed to add on the pain.
Anyway, I think my pack will remain whithin the 20 pound range if that much. 
Three lenses max, one tripod, 1 FF body, and one P&S camera - I took a little less up Kilimanjaro summit night, so I should be ok.
14, 15 16 0r 17 mm only three degrees apart, and yet such a difference, in special being the 15 a fisheye... Where's that Canon 12-24mm? Oh, wait! That's onlly with Nikon - darn..

Now, the hard part is wait all summer long


----------



## stefsan (May 8, 2012)

freudianslap said:


> Thanks NWPhil for all the advice. Esp. rain sleeve and P&S. What make of tripod is that? Bag choice was why I joined the forum. As an ML I've got a very large 80lt pack with compartments and a 40lt daypack without. The one I was looking at (see link) had dedicated compartment in base and some room in the top for normal gear. Wondered if anyone had experience of these.



Have a look at this one http://fstopgear.com/en/product/mountain/tilopa-bc, they are awesome! I own two f-stop packs and can recommend them for pretty much everything from hiking to skiing or mountaineering. The Tilopa BC is 48lt and will take all your photo gear, water, extra clothing etc.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 8, 2012)

I've also chosen the classified sling 220AW instead of a conventional backpack
the reason is I find i get alot of shoulder and back strain with heavy backpacks and the backpack restricts the movement of you arms and shoulders too much where as the sling style gives you much better range of movement in your shoulders, downside is the weight is on your right shoulder. the other advantage of this bag is you can just pull it round to access the compartment and change lenses etc without actually taking the bag off

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Lowepro-Classified-Sling-220-AW-Camera-Sling-Bag-Black-/290673557792?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item43ad7e8120


----------



## NWPhil (May 8, 2012)

stefsan said:


> freudianslap said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NWPhil for all the advice. Esp. rain sleeve and P&S. What make of tripod is that? Bag choice was why I joined the forum. As an ML I've got a very large 80lt pack with compartments and a 40lt daypack without. The one I was looking at (see link) had dedicated compartment in base and some room in the top for normal gear. Wondered if anyone had experience of these.
> ...




nice pack indeed - have to find it in a local store and take a look at it. 
My next planned trips will be Iceland and New Zealand - will be able to be a bit gear crazy in either :


----------



## jabbott (May 8, 2012)

NWPhil said:


> Where's that Canon 12-24mm? Oh, wait! That's onlly with Nikon - darn..


The closest I know of is the Sigma 12-24mm II for Canon which was released last year. The reviews are mostly positive:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/755357-REG/Sigma_204101_12_24mm_F4_5_5_6_EX_DG.html


----------



## 1982chris911 (May 8, 2012)

NWPhil said:


> Three lenses max, one tripod, 1 FF body, and one P&S camera - I took a little less up Kilimanjaro summit night, so I should be ok.
> 14, 15 16 0r 17 mm only three degrees apart, and yet such a difference, in special being the 15 a fisheye... Where's that Canon 12-24mm? Oh, wait! That's onlly with Nikon - darn..
> 
> Now, the hard part is wait all summer long



Three Lenses: Canon 24-70 f2.8 or Canon 50mm 1.4 + 70-200 f2.8 L IS2 and Sigma 12-24mm HSM II and *I would take an extender 2x III to get more reach for wildlife and all things distant *
Body: 5d MKIII 
Tripod: fitting one for the gear and a very small table tripod (the 30$ Manfrotto one). 
P&S: Well a second body like a 7D is also only 200-300gr more and you re safe in case one fails. 
BTW 12-17mm is not only 1 deg each it is much more


----------



## davehollandpics (May 8, 2012)

Hey NWPhil, are you planning on day hikes from Kathmandu/Pokhara or are you going on a trek to Everest or Annapurna base camp? This will make a huge difference in how you approach this.

Send me some details on your itinerary.


----------



## NWPhil (May 8, 2012)

1982chris911 said:


> NWPhil said:
> 
> 
> > Three lenses max, one tripod, 1 FF body, and one P&S camera - I took a little less up Kilimanjaro summit night, so I should be ok.
> ...



not bad, but none of that gear is my bag :'(
The 40D - only crop body, is now a full spectrum IR camera, so tempting to bring, but at same time...
Oh, I said 14 thru 17 - but I wish Canon had a 12-24mm like Nikon. I would buy that baby in a snap


----------



## NWPhil (May 8, 2012)

davehollandpics said:


> Hey NWPhil, are you planning on day hikes from Kathmandu/Pokhara or are you going on a trek to Everest or Annapurna base camp? This will make a huge difference in how you approach this.
> 
> Send me some details on your itinerary.



Don't have one yet, per say.
We are going to do our very own itinerary as we go - well, whithin limits, as it will be only me and my wife, aside porters and guide.
The idea is to go from Lukla to Gokyo lakes area, and then cross to EBC, finalizing at start point. Looking at 21 days plus - meaning that, the usual 21 day trek includes about 5-6 days in Kathamandu and Lukla, for aclimatization and tours.
We might add up that to the 21 days of trekking, but not sure yet

see standard hik itinerary below:
Day 01 : Arrive Kathmandu / dinner with cultural program.
Day 02 : Explore Boudhnath and Pashupatinath / Trip preparation.
Day 03 : Fly to Lukla and start Everest trekking.
Day 04-05 : Trekking to Namche / Acclimatization rest day.
Day 06 : Trek to Kumjung.
Day 07-08 : Trekking up the Gokyo Valley and enjoy views of massive Cho Oyu.
Day 09-10 : Climb Gokyo Ri / savour the stunning looks of Mt. Everest and pristine lakes.
Day 11 : Trekking on the moraines of the Ngozumpa Glacier to Thangna.
Day 12-13 : Cross the challenging Chola pass and trek to Lobuche: enjoy the superb beauty of Nature.
Day 14 : Trekking Kala Pathar for views across Khumbu Glacier to Everest.
Day 15 : Exploration to the Everest Base Camp.
Day 16-18 : Trekking down to Lukla to end the Everest circuit trekÂ via Pheriche, Thyangboche.
Day 19 : Himalayan flight back to Kathmandu / Rest day.
Day 20 : Free day in Kathmandu.
Day 21 : Trip ends / Airport transfer.(...)"

Thanks
Phil


----------



## davehollandpics (May 8, 2012)

I see you are using porters. Take whatever you want.


----------



## gn100 (May 8, 2012)

NWPhil said:


> davehollandpics said:
> 
> 
> > Hey NWPhil, are you planning on day hikes from Kathmandu/Pokhara or are you going on a trek to Everest or Annapurna base camp? This will make a huge difference in how you approach this.
> ...



After 3 trips to Nepal (and 5 treks in total) here are my comments....

Times of the year - October/November is perfect - you'll probably get no rain - at most a shower or two between Lukla and Namche. Very pleasant through the day, bit chilly at night, especially above 4000m.

Itinerary - Looks a bit tight to me - remember high altitude means altitude sickness if you don't aclimitise .... and if you do aclimitise, then mild discomfort. I'm used to trekking long days (10-14 hours) here in New Zealand, but in Nepal have always taken my time and it has paid big dividends, especially when trying to take half decent photos (I have tried to start by 7:30am and finish my trekking by lunch-time, allowing the afternoon to meet the locals, reading, photography. If you haven't been at altitude immediately before arriving at Lukla, then look to spend 2-3 nights at Namche - do day trips to Thame and Kumjung, allowing the recovery at night at a reasonable altitude (3300m) - it will set you up for the rest of the trip, which you will enjoy more. Also take Diamox as a preventative - I found I have gained about 1 day in terms of acclimitisation schedule. The general recommendation is only gaining 300m altitude per day. Take time early in the trip to aclimitise is the best recommendation I can give. I would suggest ......

day 1 Lukla - Phadking or Mondo
day 2 to Namche
day 3 Namche (day trip to Kumjung)
day 4 Namche (day trip to Thame)
day 5 ......onwards (I think its 3 days from Namche to Gokyo)

Gear - last time (and the only time I was using digital), I carried Canon 350D, 17-85 and 70-300. I left my 10-20 in Kathmandu. The pop up flash was sufficient for the 1-2 flash photos I took. I find that the telephoto can be very useful, more than the ultrawide. Image stabilisation is important - with the lack of oxygen it is much harder to handhold a camera. I took sufficient batteries last time for the whole trip - electricity is very limited / non existant beyond Namche. If I was using full frame, I'd take a 24-105 IS and a 70-300 IS L. A lightweight tripod would be handy, so would a polarising filter. Keep your kit simple, with lack of oxygen at higher altitudes, everything is an effort, so there is a tendency to take the easy option, so lenses rarely get changed, tripods only get used when they have to (I didn't take a tripod on 4 of the 5 treks I have done).

Nepal is a wonderful place, the scenery is spectacular and the people are fantastic - enjoy your trip


----------



## NWPhil (May 8, 2012)

gn100 said:


> NWPhil said:
> 
> 
> > davehollandpics said:
> ...



Thanks for your insights.
You are very right _ I do feel the schedule a bit tight, and that's wahy we are thinking in add another 4-5 days. We truly want a good 20 days hiking. The cookie-cutter plan, actually only allocates 15. We will have too an extra open day, just in case we need it, as deciding to hike one more day, or take another short trek from Lukla.
Been over two years, but our campsites in Kili were about 5-6 miles apart, and less in the end. By the second day we were already at 12k, and mind that Arusha (basecamp/hotel) is about 6k, and we were in town for two full days - By the 4th day, as we kept having slight headaches, we went for the Diamox, and they went away. However we got the annoying itching hands side effect.
Not an high elevation expert, but been up in clouds a few times, meaning way above 8k(feet). That does not mean a thing however. One climb one might feel fine, and a few weeks later, at lower elevation, mild AS can occur - no matter how fit one is, paying close attention to initial/any signs is a must.

I am planning too to get a solar panel thing to recharge batteries - The side kick with that, is having to get a non-OEM charger, so I can plug it to the solar battery pack. 
REI carries a few brands, so I will see which one might work better this summer.
If you or anyone has any experience using any type/kind to recharge LP-E6 batteries and others while in the backcountry, please chime in - Thanks


----------



## penywisexx (May 8, 2012)

I would look at getting a Capture Camera Clip System http://peakdesignltd.com/ (also on amazon). It attaches to either your belt or the arm strap of your backpack. It securely holds your camera to your backpack and makes it very easy to retrieve. After a few minutes with it on your belt or backpack strap you won't even notice it. I've used it hiking Yosemite and have had it on all day and it was much more comfortable then a neck strap or having to retrieve my camera from my backpack constantly. The plate that attaches the camera to the clip system is also compatible with the Joby Ballhead X tripod head, a very lightweight yet good quality tripod head that may be a good choice for your trip. 

If you do go with this I'd replace your neck straps with hand straps for your camera bodies. I'm sure you'll enjoy the clip system.


----------



## NWPhil (May 8, 2012)

penywisexx said:


> I would look at getting a Capture Camera Clip System http://peakdesignltd.com/ (also on amazon). It attaches to either your belt or the arm strap of your backpack. It securely holds your camera to your backpack and makes it very easy to retrieve. After a few minutes with it on your belt or backpack strap you won't even notice it. I've used it hiking Yosemite and have had it on all day and it was much more comfortable then a neck strap or having to retrieve my camera from my backpack constantly. The plate that attaches the camera to the clip system is also compatible with the Joby Ballhead X tripod head, a very lightweight yet good quality tripod head that may be a good choice for your trip.
> 
> If you do go with this I'd replace your neck straps with hand straps for your camera bodies. I'm sure you'll enjoy the clip system.



neat system - somewhat similar the blackrapid - and yet some fear LOL
hmmm.. got a lot invested in RRS plates - 2 L's plus two base plates, so it's kind of a snag/
But thanks anyway. Seems easier than BR, and whitout having to get a sling


----------



## pj1974 (May 9, 2012)

stefsan said:


> Although I've never been to Nepal or Tibet, I have some experience with mountain hiking and carrying photo gear. In general I would agree with the other posters to go light. My standard setup is a 7D with 15-85 and 70-300, polarizers, spare batteries and CF cards. What to bring depends on what else you have to lug around and on how much time you have to take photos (there's not much sense in taking too many lenses if you have not the time to change them). And in my experience it depends also on the quality of your backpack. If you don't have one already, it really pays to invest some time (and money) on a very good pack that lets you carry relatively heavy loads comfortably for several hours and allows you quick access to your photo gear…
> Most importantly: have fun and take care!



You've already received lots of good advice, Phil

I've not been to Nepal / Tibet - but I have been to SE Asian (eg Thailand), holidaying and trekking there. I also have a lot of experience travelling in and living in Europe (from the Swiss Alps to Western European cities to remote villages in Romania, etc).

My advice would very closely echo stefsan's above. I have a Canon 7D, and would take that as my primary camera with the 15-85mm and 70-300mm L as my first two 'travel lenses'. For a third lens I might take my Sigma 10-20mm, though the Canon 15-85mm @ 15mm can often be sufficient for many landscapes, etc. 

When I went to Thailand some years ago, I took all my lenses and 2 camera bodies. It was way overkill. I only used my Canon 100mm macro a few times, and my bright prime once or twice during the few weeks I was there. I didn't bring a flash, as I used a tripod for low light / night shots. IS on lenses and having a camera with ISO capability certainly helps while travelling! 

If I would go to do your trip, particularly as you're doing quite a few different areas, packing light adds to the convenience. A back-up body is of course handy in case body #1 breaks. For this, I'd probably take my small, old (but reliable) Canon 350D. I'd probably not take a tripod, but that's me (I often find other things to use or make do without).

Enjoy your time there, indeed. Best wishes... hoping to see some of your photos.
8)
Paul


----------



## Cali_PH (May 9, 2012)

I have a Voltaic solar charger, along with a Canon LPE6 adapter. I've mostly just used the USB Battery it came with, which has been great to charge my phone. I'm slightly hesitant to say it's great for charging camera batteries because I only recently bought the Canon adapter, and only used it once to partially charge a camera battery, but it did its job, no problems when I've used it. 

http://www.voltaicsystems.com/solar-camera-charger.shtml


----------



## NWPhil (May 9, 2012)

pj1974 said:


> stefsan said:
> 
> 
> > Although I've never been to Nepal or Tibet, I have some experience with mountain hiking and carrying photo gear. In general I would agree with the other posters to go light. My standard setup is a 7D with 15-85 and 70-300, polarizers, spare batteries and CF cards. What to bring depends on what else you have to lug around and on how much time you have to take photos (there's not much sense in taking too many lenses if you have not the time to change them). And in my experience it depends also on the quality of your backpack. If you don't have one already, it really pays to invest some time (and money) on a very good pack that lets you carry relatively heavy loads comfortably for several hours and allows you quick access to your photo gear…
> ...



Thanks Paul,
Indeed i have, I thank you all to pitch in, sharing your knowledge and ideas.
It will be a while - accounting by the time I PP all of it and organize, but I will post


----------



## wickidwombat (May 9, 2012)

so you aren't going to tibet at all then?
its a pity it really is amazing, the palace and the lake of heaven particularly


----------



## NWPhil (May 9, 2012)

Cali_PH said:


> I have a Voltaic solar charger, along with a Canon LPE6 adapter. I've mostly just used the USB Battery it came with, which has been great to charge my phone. I'm slightly hesitant to say it's great for charging camera batteries because I only recently bought the Canon adapter, and only used it once to partially charge a camera battery, but it did its job, no problems when I've used it.
> 
> http://www.voltaicsystems.com/solar-camera-charger.shtml



Nice setup - Thanks for the link


----------



## wopbv4 (May 9, 2012)

Hi, I noticed that you have only ONE rest day at Namcha. Most people need more then one day to acclimatise. Please be careful, altitude sickness is not a joke!!! 
Gokyo is infamous for altitude sickness, many people need to be helicoptered out because they are at risk of dying.

Anyway, the trek you are going to do is fantastic, I have done it three times and the views (photos) are excellent.

Think about your health, so you can enjoy


----------



## NWPhil (May 9, 2012)

wopbv4 said:


> Hi, I noticed that you have only ONE rest day at Namcha. Most people need more then one day to acclimatise. Please be careful, altitude sickness is not a joke!!!
> Gokyo is infamous for altitude sickness, many people need to be helicoptered out because they are at risk of dying.
> 
> Anyway, the trek you are going to do is fantastic, I have done it three times and the views (photos) are excellent.
> ...



Thanks
Actually Namcha might be day 4 and 5 from website pre-set itinerary. The mountains are going nowhere ..for a while. If either of us don't get aclimatized, even with medication, there is plenty to do at lower elevations.
Glad to know you had a good time.
Thanks


----------

